#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Post graduates study in UK - Post graduation courses in UK

## priyasweet

_Hi!  This is Priya, an education expert for education in UK.I have written about education in UK ,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in UK_
*
Postgraduate Study in UK*

When you plan your post graduate study from UK ,You need to know what courses are available in the colleges. A postgraduate course in the UK gives you the ultimate opportunity to pursue your own specialist interests. Students are expected to develop and initiate original research under the supervision of academics at the top of their abilities. You should be hard working and have the zeal to work in adverse conditions to achieve your aim.

 In terms of duration, these courses vary from 1 year to 4  years depending on the type of course you choose; postgraduate  certificates and diplomas, Master’s degrees and MBA’s, and Doctoral  programs. Continue reading to know about the types of courses, the  eligibility and procedure to apply, and a list of top colleges and  universities in UK.



*What sorts of courses are available?*

*
Pre-master's courses
*You may need to take a pre-master's course if your qualifications or English language skills don't quite match the standard required to begin a master's degree. Pre-master's courses can last from one term to a complete academic year and cover academic study, cultural instruction and language training. Many courses will guarantee progression onto a master's course at a particular university. 

*
Postgraduate certificate or diploma (PG Cert/Dip)
*Postgraduate certificates and diplomas are one-year taught postgraduate courses that don't usually involve research. They're often accepted as professional qualifications in the relevant field, such as education or management, giving you a fantastic head start in your chosen career. 

*
Taught master's (MA, MSc, LLM, MEd etc)
*Taught master's courses generally last for one year and consist of two elements: you'll complete a number of modules (which will include attending lectures and seminars, writing essays and taking examinations) and produce a dissertation from original research. 

*
Research master's (MRes, MPhil)
*On a master's degree by research, you won't typically attend lectures - instead you'll devote the entire year to research. Your final mark will be determined by the quality of your dissertation. 

*Master of Business Administration (MBA)
*An MBA is a specialist business taught master's course that will give you a real step up the managerial ladder.

*
Doctorate (PhD)
*A PhD, also know as a doctorate, will take you three to four years to complete, during which you'll be working on a single research project. In you final year, you'll be asked to present a dissertation of approximately 100,000 words. 

*
New Route PhDs
*New Route PhDs include taught elements as well as a research project and give you the opportunity to undertake interdisciplinary study. 

*
How much will it cost?*
UK postgraduate study offers you great value for money. Course fees can vary considerably between institutions, but the figures below show approximately what you'll need to pay. Costs for individual courses are given in the course profiles on this website.


Arts and humanities courses: 7,000-9,000 per year   Science courses: 7,500-12,000 per year   Clinical courses: 10,000-21,000 per year   MBA: 4,000 to more than 30,000 per year
*How will I know if my course is a good one?*

Part of  the reason that UK postgraduate qualifications are so highly valued  across the world is the strict measures of quality imposed on them. Many  of the checks and reports are available online, so you'll never be left  in any doubt about the validity and quality of the course you choose.

The  Quality Assurance Agency (QAA) ensures that UK higher education is of a  standard that's respected and admired across the world.

Every few  years, the Research Assessment Exercise (RAE) takes place to judge the  quality of research being carried out in UK colleges and universities. 
You  can also find information on postgraduate courses on the Teaching  Quality Information (TQI) website, which provides information on many  different areas of postgraduate education, including results of the  national student survey and destination information of recent  postgraduates.

_If You have any query regarding the education in UK.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
_





  Similar Threads: Best 5 Post Graduation Courses in Canada Post Graduation In Civil Engineering At University Of Leeds Study ME post graduation in engg USA Post graduates study in Canada- Post graduation courses in Canada

----------


## William127

If U really want a career in association with a Royal Chartered University located in UK , then it is the most right place that u r in......
Thanks!!!!

----------


## akki4497

Is it possible to study in UK?

With 100% financial assistance from smwhere

----------


## Niamh Allan

Akki4497 I believe there are some banks offering a loan after you show your ability to repay the loan. Based on your performance, certain colleges also offer scholarships.

----------

